# Channels are in!!!!!!!!



## WhiskerWizard (Mar 15, 2011)

Caught this guy on the chagrin last night. 31.5" on shrimp. They are hitting really hard. Gonna be a good season.









Check out my river monsters wannabe shot. LOL









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice big ol cat man he was HEAVY too I have the scabs on my hands to show from the net job he'll of a fight too good job whiskers that was fun

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

nice fish!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Great channel for the chagrin.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Great channel for the chagrin.


Great channel anywhere in the region


----------

